# Tiguan MQB - UNITRONIC STAGE 1 - news



## KDubGTI (May 24, 2004)

I was excited to see this on Unitronic's website today for the MQB Tiggy... 

https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/volkwagen-tiguan-20l-tsi-2018-2019

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Performance Software and Hardware offerings for the new 2.0 TSI 184 HP platform has entered into the development phase. Like all of Unitronic’s Performance Software and Hardware, rigorous testing is taken to ensure the final products exceed your expectations. Stay connected with Unitronic to ensure you’re up-to-date with the latest developments and official product launches for the new 2.0 TSI 184 HP platform.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Flash through the OBD port? Nice.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

At least we can imply from this that the tuners are finally getting close to "cracking" the security features (encryption, etc.) in the new ECUs. Once this becomes known, all of the tuners will have tunes available. It will be interesting to see who does what (and when).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

This sounds like they cracked it?


----------



## KDubGTI (May 24, 2004)

Passatsquared said:


> This sounds like they cracked it?


That was my hope/guess. I called Unitronic to ask about that and they wouldnt directly answer the question and said I would need to talk to their ECU engineers. But my take is that they have "cracked" this ECU and they are working on the tune for our Tigs. They said there is a large interest since the Tig is so under powered/de-tuned stock.

Im hoping the Stage 1 tune gives us 260+HP and 300+TQ....might be wishful thinking

George at BMS told me that our Turbo is indeed the IS20, so if you compare their other 2.0T Gen3 tunes, I hope we can get close. The b-cycle engine does have different higher compression and from what I understand the budack cycle turns off when the cam shaft adjusts to "normal valve mode" at higher RPM power demand. I am not engineer, so I am only guessing here. 

Guess we will just have to wait and see and hopefully sooner than later. :thumbup:


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## KDubGTI (May 24, 2004)

Now I am wondering how much HP and TQ can the stock 8-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic handle? Too bad the MQB Tigs didn't come with DSG.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

KDubGTI said:


> Now I am wondering how much HP and TQ can the stock 8-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic handle? Too bad the MQB Tigs didn't come with DSG.


Probably quite a bit. Same exact transmission as the Atlas. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

KDubGTI said:


> Now I am wondering how much HP and TQ can the stock 8-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic handle? Too bad the MQB Tigs didn't come with DSG.





D3Audi said:


> Probably quite a bit. Same exact transmission as the Atlas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




yea, the 8 speed actually handles more power and torque better than the DSG. IMO the only thing great about the DSG is the shifting speed. other than that i will always want the 8 speed for the power handling ability and smoother ride.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Finally some company actually gonna release a tune. I don't like the neuspeed module and hope a tune can smooth everything out and get some extra ponies.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

KDubGTI said:


> I was excited to see this on Unitronic's website today for the MQB Tiggy...
> 
> https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/volkwagen-tiguan-20l-tsi-2018-2019
> 
> Unitronic is pleased to announce its Performance Software and Hardware offerings for the new 2.0 TSI 184 HP platform has entered into the development phase. Like all of Unitronic’s Performance Software and Hardware, rigorous testing is taken to ensure the final products exceed your expectations. Stay connected with Unitronic to ensure you’re up-to-date with the latest developments and official product launches for the new 2.0 TSI 184 HP platform.


I'd bet ALL the tuners are at the same stage, Revo, APR, GIAC etc


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

Im excited that any company is about to release a tune for the TIG... but I honestly would be disappointed if they don’t provide a tune for the transmission to make it run more like the 2019 TIG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

Atomicevil said:


> Im excited that any company is about to release a tune for the TIG... but I honestly would be disappointed if they don’t provide a tune for the transmission to make it run more like the 2019 TIG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's different about 2019?


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigolphun said:


> What's different about 2019?


When I brought MY2018 for the rear spring recall, they provided me with a 2019 loaner. The vehicles power delivery seemed to have been improved. It didn’t engage the start stop system as much. It could have all been a placebo effect, but there are threads addressing the engine and transmission improvements that VW made to the 2019 TIGUAN.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i believe some members have had dealers flash their ECU to update the TCU...
you may want to reach out and see if that is something that can be done.


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i believe some members have had dealers flash their ECU to update the TCU...
> you may want to reach out and see if that is something that can be done.


I'd love to know if this is accurate. I've been wondering the same, but was told that there is not a way to do it. I haven't looked into it recently at all.

kyle


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

kicnit said:


> I'd love to know if this is accurate. I've been wondering the same, but was told that there is not a way to do it. I haven't looked into it recently at all.
> 
> kyle


After speaking with VW and two dealers, they won’t do it. Not stating that it isn’t doable, just that THEY won’t do it, at least in the tri state area (NYC,NJ &CT)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrappygolf (Apr 12, 2015)

Is there a rep for Unitronic that is part of the forums that can speak to the power output they have been experiencing during testing? Or are they at the beginning stages of development and haven’t figured out how to tune our tiguans as of yet? Please chime in if anyone has any additional info. I just purchased a 2019 se 4motion and I’m interested in getting a tune very soon if possible.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

scrappygolf said:


> Is there a rep for Unitronic that is part of the forums that can speak to the power output they have been experiencing during testing? Or are they at the beginning stages of development and haven’t figured out how to tune our tiguans as of yet? Please chime in if anyone has any additional info. I just purchased a 2019 se 4motion and I’m interested in getting a tune very soon if possible.


Get a neuspeed power module or a jb4. Its going to be months before anything stable is released from APR or Unitronic.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

KDubGTI said:


> Now I am wondering how much HP and TQ can the stock 8-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic handle? Too bad the MQB Tigs didn't come with DSG.


AWF8F35 max torque capacity is 350 Nm (258 lb-ft)


----------



## scrappygolf (Apr 12, 2015)

Rtdave87 said:


> scrappygolf said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a rep for Unitronic that is part of the forums that can speak to the power output they have been experiencing during testing? Or are they at the beginning stages of development and haven’t figured out how to tune our tiguans as of yet? Please chime in if anyone has any additional info. I just purchased a 2019 se 4motion and I’m interested in getting a tune very soon if possible.
> ...


Jb4 hasn’t been released for the gen II Tiguan as far as I can see online but thanks for the info I’ll have to check out the nuespeed module.


----------



## helo stella (Oct 7, 2012)

scrappygolf said:


> Jb4 hasn’t been released for the gen II Tiguan as far as I can see online but thanks for the info I’ll have to check out the nuespeed module.


https://burgertuning.com/collections/volkswagen/products/group-8-jb4-gen3b-beta

Also, there's an entire thread dedicated to the JB4 on the MQB Tiguan.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> AWF8F35 max torque capacity is 350 Nm (258 lb-ft)


The tiguan and atlas share the same tranny.

That number is below the very torque output.

258 is about what the passat 6 spds hold.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Passatsquared said:


> The tiguan and atlas share the same tranny.
> 
> That number is below the very torque output.
> 
> 258 is about what the passat 6 spds hold.


If it is indeed the same tranny as the Atlas V6, then it's 450 Nm.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> If it is indeed the same tranny as the Atlas V6, then it's 450 Nm.


There's also a 4 cylinder Atlas which is more likely to share that tranny


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ermidri (Aug 25, 2019)

*High Torque Capacity FWD 8-speed Automatic Transmission (AWF8F45)*

Hi there. I found some information about VW Tiguan transmission:

This is Aisin site page link 
https://www.aisin.com/product/automotive/powertrain/#productTtl

Wiki link:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWF8F35

Max Torque Rating:

AWF8F35: 350 Nm

AWF8F45: 480 Nm


----------

